# Büros von Klingeltöne-Vertreibern durchsucht



## webwatcher (8 April 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46382


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Büros von Klingeltöne-Vertreibern wegen Urheberrechtsverletzung durchsucht*
> ...
> Der Sprecher der Staatsanwaltschaft Düsseldorf, Johannes Mocken, bestätigte der dpa die Durchsuchungen, bei denen zahlreiche Unterlagen beschlagnahmt worden seien. Es werde wegen Verstoßes gegen das Urheberrecht ermittelt. Bei einigen Melodien sei den Urhebern gar kein Geld oder zu wenig gezahlt worden.
> 
> Wie die Zeitung weiter berichtet, wird den Firmen auch Abrechnungsbetrug vorgeworfen. Ein Klingelton koste letztlich nicht -- wie von Net Mobile angegeben -- 1,99 Euro, sondern die doppelte Summe von 3,98 Euro. Das Unternehmen fordere von den Kunden eine Handy-Kurznachricht (SMS) als Eingangsbestätigung des Klingeltons, für die der gleiche Betrag berechnet wird wie für den Ton selbst.



ww


----------



## Anonymous (9 April 2004)

*Der direkte Link zur FTD*

Anbei der direkte Link zum Bericht in der Financial Times:

http://www.ftd.de/tm/tk/1080975566562.html?nv=cpm

Auch bei www.recht.de wird über die Sache berichtet; der Text entspricht weitgehend den Formulierungen bei den anderen Zeitungen.

http://www.recht.de/index.php3?menue=Aktuell&artikel=040407162653.amfmtx96.html


----------



## sascha (9 April 2004)

Und das erklärt die Firma selbst:



> (...)Der Vorstand der net mobile AG weist darauf hin, dass sich die
> Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft ausschließlich auf die
> Geschäftsbeziehung zu diesen beiden Kunden erstrecken. Weder die in
> der Branche übliche Abrechnungspraxis noch die Abrechnungssysteme von
> ...



Angriff ist halt doch die beste Verteidigung   

http://www.presseportal.de/story.htx?firmaid=25610


----------

